# Free Harry Potter Mandrake Pattern



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello everyone.

My mum, Rita finally finished putting the pattern together for the character out of the Harry Potter movies, called Mandrake.

If you have a fan of the movies, then you can get the pattern here:

http://*************/project/harry-potter-knitted-mandrake

All feedback welcome!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you.
Lovely patterns.


----------



## eithne (Oct 20, 2013)

Very clever! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you ladies


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

I love it. I am going to try this. I am not very experienced and have never made a toy. I know my DD (who is 41 and a big Harry Potter fan) would love this. Thank you.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Love the little ones popping out of the flower pots. Clever. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you for trying it out. Please let me know how the pattern turns out and if the instructions are correct.


----------

